# Suche gutes Browser-Game



## Christian91 (3. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

da ich momentan für längere Zeit Werktags nicht Zuhause bin und nur mein Ultrabook mit Intel Graphics zur Verfügung habe wollte ich mal nachfragen was könnt ihr so für Browser Games empfehlen?

Also ich spiele gerne so RPGs, Strategiespiele, Simulationen und auch mal ab und an Shooter und fühle mich so im Fantasy/Mittelalter oder Sci-Fi Bereich recht wohl.


----------



## _Berge_ (3. Juli 2018)

Auch wenn es kein Browser Game ist, aber es läuft auf einem Ultra Book sehr gut und macht echt Spaß ist "Game Dev Tycoon"

Generell sind so kleine Indie Spiele super für zwischendurch, nutze ich selber auf dem Ultra Book


----------



## Christian91 (3. Juli 2018)

Danke klingt ganz lustig wenn ich mir das mal anschaue und ist bei Steam momentan nochmal ein klein wenig günstiger zu haben schau mir mal ein Lets Play an und wenn das mir zusagt beschaffe ich mir das Spiel über Steam.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juli 2018)

Door Kickers läuft auch auf jeder iGPU.


----------



## Hywelo50 (4. Juli 2018)

Schau dir mal Kerbal Space Program an. Sollte auf einer neueren iGPU laufen. Da kann man Stunden verbringen ohne das man es merkt. Der Steam Key bekommt man ab ca. 7€ und ich glaube es gibt eine Demo auf Steam.


----------



## Taonris (5. Juli 2018)

hattrick.org


----------

